# dental nurse job



## bessie (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello can someone please be so kind as to give me any information on how to start looking for a dental nursing job in Australia, i have 10 years experienced chairside assistance, from basic to orthodontics and worked in london and ireland. myself and my husband and two children are looking to move to australia and i have trawled the internet looking for a job in my field but cant seem to get much info..
Any advice or comments will be greatly taken on board..
Thanks..


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

bessie said:


> Hello can someone please be so kind as to give me any information on how to start looking for a dental nursing job in Australia, i have 10 years experienced chairside assistance, from basic to orthodontics and worked in london and ireland. myself and my husband and two children are looking to and i have trawled the internet looking for a job in my field but cant seem to get much info..
> Any advice or comments will be greatly taken on board..
> Thanks..


Hi Bessie,
Try looking at these sites and getting direct employer contact information from them:
SEEK - Dental Jobs. Dental Job Search Australia

Dental Nurse Jobs

Dental Jobs in Sydney Metro - MyCareer

Alternatively - look for other work in the field of dentistry that you could use to springboard into your preferred work area....e.g. Go from reception to practice...
Once people know you and you know them it is much easier to get work....going from one job to the next.

Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------

